

Hacker superstitions about software licensing - billswift
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=1350

======
jcl
Well, there is more to the issue than just whether you can legally get away
with changing a project's license. If you make an unpopular license change,
even if you are legally unassailable, you risk that your contributors will
leave or start a fork with a license that is harder to change.

